# Nehalem - Wann wird er sich durchsetzen?



## jetztaber (8. März 2008)

Bereits 2007 wurde der erste Nehalem vorgestellt: Acht Kerne sind seitdem nicht mehr unbekannt. Zum Ende dieses Jahres soll er auch für alle käuflich erhältlich sein. Wie schnell wird das 'kernige' Kerlchen die Quad- und Dualcores verdrängen? Wird überhaupt Bedarf an so vielen Kernen bestehen? Und wird es Software geben, die so etwas überhaupt nutzen kann?

Was meint ihr.


----------



## der_schnitter (8. März 2008)

Früher oder später wird auf jeden Fall Bedarf da sein,da die Physik und KI in Spielen mit mehreren Kernen noch schneller besser werden kann.Da die PPUs nun offiziell "tot" sind,wird sich die Physikberechnung zukünftig nur noch im Prozessor abspielen.Hoffentlich nutzen die Spiele das auch früh genug!


----------



## Mantiso90 (8. März 2008)

Kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen. Mit der Zeit werden sicher Anwendungen von mehr als 4 Kernen profitieren, weil immer mehr Arbeit anfällt was Physik, KI etc. angeht.


----------



## Adrenalize (8. März 2008)

Multithreading und Multiprocessing sind ja quasi die Eckpfeiler moderner Programmierung, insofern wird die Zukunft wohl immer stärker parallelisierte Anwendungen bringen. 
Im Normalfall wird man sich da aber nicht an Hardwarevorgaben orientieren, (z.b. 4 Cores -> 4 Threads/Prozesse), sondern soviel wie möglich parallelisieren, den Rest erledigt der Scheduler.

Ich denke mittel- bis langfristig wird es in die Richtung Multi-Core mit spezialisierten Kernen gehen, auch bei x86, sprich Vektorprozessoren, Streamprozessoren oder was auch immer gehen, die dann von einer Steuereinheit gemanagt werden, ähnlich IBMs Cell.

Bei Games z.b. Musik, Physik, KI, es gibt imho schon einige Aufgaben im Bereich echtzeitprocessing, die sich parallel abarbeiten lassen sollten.

Eine andere Idee ist natürlich die Synthese aus GPU und CPU. Grafikkarten berechnen ja heutzutage schon mehr als nur Bilder, insofern stellt sich auch hier die Frage, ob eine diskrete Trennung der Bereiche in Zukunft Sinn macht.

Zum Nehalem konkret: 8 Kerne Ende 2008 sind imho noch etwas zu früh, was die Software angeht, aber bis 2010 könnte es hinkommen


----------



## der_schnitter (9. März 2008)

AMD arbeitet ja an der Zusammenschließung von Prozessor und Grafikkarte.Dies soll ja in drei Stufen ablaufen.Die erste Stufe besteht aus einer ATI Radeon HD-Karte,einem AMD Chipsatz und einem Phenom.In den nächsten Stufen werden,soweit ich mich an den Artikel in der PCGH erinnern kann,nach und nach die Features der Grafikkarte in die CPU integriert.
@Softwareunterstützung ab 2010
Sowas um den Dreh rum stell ich mir auch vor


----------



## Hyperhorn (9. März 2008)

2008 werden Quads allmählich Standard für den gehobenen Spiele-PC, Octas werden realistisch gesehen erst 2010 und später Vorteile bringen. Für Enthusiasten oder OC-Freaks kann Nehalem nicht früh genug kommen, aber anhand von Skulltrail konnte man schon gut erkennen, dass aktuell selbst bei Quads noch Optimierungspotenzial herrscht. Insofern wird hier die Pro Mhz-Leistung und Preisgestaltung erst einmal viel wichtiger sein als die Frage, ob vier, sechs oder acht Kerne.


----------



## der_schnitter (9. März 2008)

Irgendwie scheint es,als kommen die Spieleentwickler kaum noch hinterher mit dem Ausnutzen der Hardware 
Jetzt werden immerhin schon Dualcores effizient genutzt,aber selbst Vierkerner brignen noch nicht wirklich viel.Was soll die Spielerschaft da mit acht Kernen anfangen?Ich habe gerade ein Bild von einer 16-Kern CPU im Windows Taskmanager gesehen...schaut lustig aus,da die Diagramme über die ganze Bildschirmbreite gehen 
Da muss sich Microsoft was einfallen lassen.Schätze,es kommt ein Kuchendiagramm oder sowas


----------



## schneiderbernd (9. März 2008)

Klar für uns kann der Nehalem nicht schnell genug kommen-aber ich wette das niemals in diesem Jahr noch ein Nehalem zu bekommen sein wird-schaut doch mal allein die Verzögerung der 45Nm CPU´s-diesmal müssen auch komplett neue Boards mit neuer Architektur kommen,so das ich glaube das vor Mitte nächsten Jahres nicht mit den  Nehalems zu rechnen ist!


----------



## jetztaber (9. März 2008)

Ich seh sogar bei meinem Dualcore noch Reserven, obwohl der gelegentlich vier fünf Anwendungen gleichzeitig aufmachen muss. Aber arbeiten kann ich immer nur mit einer. In Sachen Video mach ich nichts und als trauriger Gelegenheitsgamer bin ich wohl auch nicht so fordernd. 

Für Games ist heute zur Leistungssteigerung eine fette GPU angesagt, weniger viele Prozessoren (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel). Und natürlich sind synthetische Benchmarks sowieso mit Vorsicht zu genießen, vernachlässigen sie doch das 'tägliche Leben'.


----------



## Triple-Y (9. März 2008)

wenn die technik da ist werden programmierer diese power auch nutzen.


----------



## Player007 (9. März 2008)

Ich glaube, das dauert noch bis Ende 2009 bis sich der Verkauf von den CPUs durchsetzt, weil er ziemlich teuer wird (CPU,Board,Ram).
Man braucht neue Boards und wahrscheinlich auch wieder neue CPU-Kühler.
Und wer sich jetzt noch ein schnellen Vierkerner kauft, kauft sich nicht nächstes Jahr schon wieder einen neuen Prozessor mit neuem Board und allem drum und dran.

Gruß


----------



## riedochs (9. März 2008)

Was will man momentan mit 8 Kernen? 4 Kerne können noch nicht wirklich genutzt werden. Ich denk in 2 - 4 Jahren sind wir soweit, das 4 Kern CPU's standart sind und auch die meisten Anwendungen damit umgehen können. Bis das bei der 8 Kernen so ist wird noch einiges mehr dauern.


----------

